# Conditionell 1+2



## todessänger (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiss ihr werdet mich jetzt zu flamen aber BITTE BITTE helft mir, ich bin verzweifelt 
ich schreib morgen einen fränzösisch test über conditionell 1+2 und ich habe keine ahnung pls schnelle Hilfe

Dieses Forum ist das einzige das ich kenne wo man schnelle Antworten bekommt pls pls 
thx


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2008)

todessänger schrieb:


> Ich weiss ihr werdet mich jetzt zu flamen aber BITTE BITTE helft mir, ich bin verzweifelt
> ich schreib morgen einen fränzösisch test über conditionell 1+2 und ich habe keine ahnung pls schnelle Hilfe
> 
> Dieses Forum ist das einzige das ich kenne wo man schnelle Antworten bekommt pls pls
> thx


im wow forum? geh wenigstens ins gott und die welt forum


----------



## Gnorfal (22. Oktober 2008)

Kein Flame, nur die bittere Wahrheit:

Weniger zocken, mehr lernen!

Deine Lehrerin Edith meint, ich sei der zweite


----------



## Asparius (22. Oktober 2008)

kuckst du hier 
http://www.uni-protokolle.de/foren/viewt/103303,0.html

aber ob das bis morgen früh noch hilft wage ich zu bezweifeln

oder eben den netten freund googel benutzen der weis sehr viel. vorallem wo man was im internet findet


----------



## Traklar (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann dir leider nicht helfen, bin Physik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...mag kein Französisch. Aber ich hätte dir auch den Tipp gegeben, lieber davor weniger gespielt und dafür mehr gelernt. Ich denke nicht, das du das alles in dich bis Morgen reinstopfen kannst, obwohl, mach das auch oft^^.


----------



## Gri-Gorij (22. Oktober 2008)

Tipp von mir: Zock weiter und schreib morgen ne 6, Französisch kann man nich lernen, ich spreche aus erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todessänger (22. Oktober 2008)

KK thx für den link der hat mir schonmal viel geholfen


----------



## Cupertino (22. Oktober 2008)

Gri-Gorij schrieb:


> Tipp von mir: Zock weiter und schreib morgen ne 6, Französisch kann man nich lernen, ich spreche aus erfahrung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der man hat Recht, er spielt aufm 2400er Arena Rating  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/ironie off


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2008)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Deine Lehrerin Edith meint, ich sei der zweite


bist du wirklich so armselig?


----------



## Deanne (22. Oktober 2008)

Also ehrlichgesagt finde ich es sehr mutig, sich nicht vorzubereiten und einen Abend vorher in einem Forum wie diesem nach Hilfe zu suchen. In Zukunft solltest du dich besser etwas früher mit dem Stoff befassen, dann brauchst du auch nicht in Panik auszubrechen. Sollte es gar nicht gehen, geh meinetwegen zum Arzt und lass dich krank schreiben, dann kannst den Test vielleicht nachschreiben. Bei uns wurde das immer so gehalten. Trotzdem ist das keine Alternative zum frühzeitigen und sorgfältigen lernen.

Online-Lernangebot


----------



## Konov (22. Oktober 2008)

Könnte dir da einiges drüber erzählen, aber hab jetzt keine Lust dazu.... würde sagen, wälz n paar Internetseiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

